# sos un groso



## mariente

¡¡Hola!!

¿Alguien sabe si hay algún equivalente en inglés para decir groso? O sea, me refiero a los significados que se le da en Argentina: respetado, admirado, destacado, poderoso, influyente, grandioso, alguien genial, muy talentoso


----------



## fenixpollo

A ver, mariente... ¿puedes darnos un ejemplo?  ¿A quién, en qué situación y con qué tono pordríamos decirle a alguien que es un groso?


----------



## loladamore

Podría ser *big*, pero al igual que fenixpollo, me gustaría ver algunos ejemplos.


----------



## mariente

Bueno, por lo visto no se entienden las definiciones que di así que intentaré con algunos ejemplos:

A: X es muy buen músico.
B: Sí, es un groso (es genial, es muy talentoso).

A: Y es muy respetado en el ambiente. 
B: Sí, es un groso (es respetado, admirado).

A: Q es el groso del foro (es el más importante, una persona poderosa, porque por ejemplo: es admirado, porque tiene cierto poder o influencia).

¡Espero que se haya entendido!!
¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Eride

You are a *crack*, ¿quizás?


----------



## ghoti

Superstar? A big deal?


----------



## loladamore

mariente said:


> A: X es muy buen músico
> B: Síiiiiiii, es un groso (es genial, es talentoso)
> He's great.
> 
> A: Y es muy respetado en el ambiente
> B: sí, es un groso (es respetado, admirado)
> He's big?
> 
> A: Q es el groso del foro (es el más importante, una persona poderosa, porque por ejemplo: es admin, porque tiene cierto poder o influencia)
> He's big; he's one of the big guns.
> 
> Espero que se haya entendido!!
> gracias!!


 
_Big_ y _great_ al igual que 'grande' (que es lo que significa 'groso') no siempre implican tamaño físico. No se me ocurre un sustantivo que cumpla con la misma función.

EDIT: Acabo de ver la respuesta de Eride. Me gusta mucho *crack*. No sé si se aplica en el caso del músico, pero en general, sí. *Star* también iría, con o sin _*super*_.


----------



## PEF

Yo diría YOU ROCK!


----------



## mariente

loladamore said:


> _Big_ y _great_ al igual que 'grande' (que es lo que significa 'groso') no siempre implican tamaño físico. No se me ocurre un sustantivo que cumpla con la misma función.
> 
> EDIT: Acabo de ver la respuesta de Eride. Me gusta mucho *crack*. No sé si se aplica en el caso del músico, pero en general, sí. *Star* también iría, con o sin _*super*_.


Sí,sí, ya sabía otras formas de decirlo, pero quería saber si había algún equivalente en inglés. ¿cuál sería la definición de crack?. Gracias.


----------



## Mate

De acuedo con PEF: _Manu Ginóbili rocks!_


----------



## Mate

*C*_adjective_*1 *ace, A-one, *crack*, first-rate, super, tiptop, topnotch, tops(p)
_of the highest quality; "an ace reporter"; "a crack shot"; "a first-rate golfer"; "a super party"; "played top-notch tennis"; "an athlete in tiptop condition"; "she is absolutely tops" _


----------



## fenixpollo

Eride said:


> You are a *crack*, quizás?


 Even though "crack" as used in Spain comes from English (probably by way of French), we would not use it in this way -- unless the person is an absolute expert in a technical skill such as marksmanship with a target rifle.

_He is a crack shot: he can kill a man from a distance of 100 yards._

I would not say "big", lola -- especially when talking about a man. 


> A: X es muy buen músico  He's a good musician.
> B: Síiiiiiii, es un groso (es genial, es muy talentoso) Yeah! He's the bomb!  He rocks!  He's the shit!
> 
> A: Y es muy respetado en el ambiente.  And he's well-respected in his field.
> B: sí, es un groso (es respetado, admirado) Yes, he's a bigshot. He's whack.
> 
> A: Q es el groso del foro.  Q is the coolest (person/guy/girl) in the forum.


Some ideas. There are many, many other options.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Maybe, 

''You are the man.''


----------



## fool4jesus

Elprincipeoigres, exactly what I was just writing. Typically people will say "You da man!" Not sure what kind of accent that's supposed to be.

I have not heard "crack" used by itself (at least, not in a complimentary fashion ). As an adjective with other words ("crack golfer", "crack musician") you might hear it occasionally, but not commonly.


----------



## Blower's daughter

¿Viene groso en algún diccionario en Argentina? Porque que yo sepa groso no existe en castellano, es Argentinian slang.


----------



## Mate

Blower's daughter said:


> ?Viene groso en algún diccionario en Argentina? Porque que yo sepa groso no existe en castellano, es Argentinian slang.


Es slang más porteño (de la ciudad de Buenos Aires) que argentino. Creo que no tiene suficiente entidad o antigüedad como para considerarlo lunfardo.


----------



## ghoti

In the EEUU we almost never use "crack" this way except in the expression "a crack shot." Maybe it's different in BE.


----------



## sound shift

ghoti said:


> In the EEUU we almost never use "crack" this way except in the expression "a crack shot." Maybe it's different in BE.


No, I don't think it's different in BE. In English, "crack" is an adjective, but French and Spanish have converted it into a noun. 

He's a crack. 
She's a crack tennis player  (because "crack" is adjectival, modifying "tennis player")
The "Flying Scotsman" was a crack express train that linked Edinburgh with London


----------



## mariente

No creo que crack sea la palabra que busco. 
Supongo que no debe haber equivalente en inglés.


----------



## SmallJosie

You're grand!


----------



## fenixpollo

mariente said:


> Supongo que no debe haber equivalente en ingles


Al contrario... PEF, el principe, ghoti, lola, mateamargo, josie y yo sugerimos varios equivalentes que van muy bien con tu contexto.


----------



## loladamore

fenixpollo said:


> Even though "crack" as used in Spain comes from English (probably by way of French), we would not use it in this way -- unless the person is an absolute expert in a technical skill such as marksmanship with a target rifle.


I got carried away for a moment by how it's used in Spanish, in relation to sports, at least, forgetting that *crack* is not used as a noun in English in this sense, as you all pointed out.  


> I would not say "big", lola -- especially when talking about a man.


Now you've made me blush, fenixpollo! I was thinking of phrases along the lines of 'She's big in advertising' (a femenine example to avoid further unintentional double entendres); I didn't intend to suggest 'He's big' on its own, but rather 'big in...'. But anyway.

I agree that there are many ways of expressing the idea of _groso_ (which I presume come from the Italian _grosso_, like many other lunfardo/caliche/porteño slang expressions) rather than one 'perfect match' definition. Incidentally, _grueso_ is used in pretty much the same way in Mexican slang, only as an adjective.


----------



## DCPaco

larger than life:

http://www.answers.com/topic/larger-than-life

_“This is a person of surpassing integrity; a man of the utmost sincerity; somewhat larger than life”_ (Joyce Carol Oates).


----------



## Rexs

Es un poco difícil encontrar alguna palabra que sea exactamente igual a "groso", en ingles. Significa demasiadas cosas, por ahí podrías usar "amazing", o algo más común.


----------



## sound shift

In the UK we might say "You're a top bloke".


----------



## marcos_ipn

Pienso que podría ser NICE


----------



## ghoti

sound shift said:


> No, I don't think it's different in BE. In English, "crack" is an adjective, but French and Spanish have converted it into a noun.
> 
> He's a crack.
> She's a crack tennis player  (because "crack" is adjectival, modifying "tennis player")
> The "Flying Scotsman" was a crack express train that linked Edinburgh with London


 
 Sound Shift - Ah, but it *is* different. I've never heard anyone speaking American English say something like "crack tennis player" (though by analogy to "crack shot" it might be understood), and "crack express" would definitely leave people scratching their heads.


----------



## sound shift

ghoti said:


> Sound Shift - Ah, but it *is* different. I've never heard anyone speaking American English say something like "crack tennis player" (though by analogy to "crack shot" it might be understood), and "crack express" would definitely leave people scratching their heads.



Well, perhaps I am showing my age. On reflection I reckon that the usage I mentioned is less common now than 20 or 30 years ago, but I don't know for sure that it is dead and buried.


----------



## fenixpollo

ghoti said:


> Sound Shift - Ah, but it *is* different. I've never heard anyone speaking American English say something like "crack tennis player" (though by analogy to "crack shot" it might be understood), and "crack express" would definitely leave people scratching their heads.


 I disagree -- I've heard it (and used it) in AE with the phrase "crack shot", which is where the French/Spanish term "crack" originated. I agree that it's not as common as it used to be.


----------



## ghoti

fenixpollo said:


> I disagree -- I've heard it (and used it) in AE with the phrase "crack shot", which is where the French/Spanish term "crack" originated. I agree that it's not as common as it used to be.


 
Quite true, as I said in post #17 (back in the dark ages!). But if someone in the US called a train a "crack express," maybe they'd think it was running drugs. "Crack" as an adjective just isn't used much. (Webster's gives the example "a crack marksman," the same as a crack shot.)


----------



## DCPaco

y a las mujeres se les puede decir esto?

Ej.:  Sos una groso


----------



## Mate

DCPaco said:


> y a las mujeres se les puede decir esto?
> 
> Ej.: Sos una groso


En tal caso se diría sos una grosa o fulana de tal es una grosa.


----------



## DCPaco

Mateamargo said:


> En tal caso se diría sos una grosa o fulana de tal es una grosa.


 
Gracias...buscaré el momento ideal para poner en práctica mis nuevos regionalismos rioplatenses (o argentinos?)


----------



## mariente

DCPaco said:


> Gracias...buscaré el momento ideal para poner en práctica mis nuevos regionalismos rioplatenses (o argentinos?)


Argentinos, argentinos


----------



## DCPaco

mariente said:


> Argentinos, argentinos


 

Gracias Mariente!


----------



## ryba

Hola a todos!!



Mateamargo said:


> Es slang más porteño (de la ciudad de Buenos Aires) que argentino. Creo que no tiene suficiente entidad o antigüedad como para considerarlo lunfardo.



No digo que no, Mateamargo, pero a mi parecer sí que tiene bastante difusión, sobre todo en los jóvenes argentinos. Todos los cordobenses que conozco lo utilizan a menudo.



loladamore said:


> I agree that there are many ways of expressing the idea of _groso_ (which I presume *comes from the Italian grosso*, like many other lunfardo/caliche/porteño slang expressions) rather than one 'perfect match' definition. Incidentally, _grueso_ is used in pretty much the same way in Mexican slang, only as an adjective.



Lo he visto escrito así, como en italiano, con doble s (_sos grosso, X es un grosso_) y no sé si es para darle énfasis (jeje) o más bien por las racines italianas de la palabra...

un abrazo


----------



## Mate

ryba said:


> No digo que no, Mateamargo, pero a mi parecer sí que tiene bastante difusión, sobre todo entre los jóvenes argentinos. Todos los cordobenses cordobeses que conozco lo la utilizan (a la palabra) a menudo.


 
Coincido con lo de los cordobeses. Pero a mi entender, una palabra debe afianzarse en el tiempo para llegar al _Valhalla, _al_ Hall of Fame_. 

Creo que a la palabra "groso" todavía le falta un tiempito para formar parte de nuestro sublime y único _argot_: el lunfardo.

(No seré un purista del castellano, pero al lunfardo lo defiendo a muerte)

Un saludo - Mateamargo


----------



## loladamore

loladamore said:


> I was thinking of phrases along the lines of 'She's big in advertising' (a femeinine example to avoid further unintentional double entendres); I didn't intend to suggest 'He's big' on its own, but rather 'big in...'.


 
Gracias por resucitar el hilo, ryba. Acabo de observar mi faltota de ortografía/error de dedo.  

Saludos,
Lola


----------



## ryba

De nada, Loladamore.

Gracias, Mateamargo, por las correcciones.

Puedo añadir que la palabra _groso_ se la usa también en función de interjección:

A: Aerosmith viene a la Argentina para el Quilmes Rock en abril.
B: ¡Groso!

B también podría responder diciendo "_¡Una masa!_" o "_¡Copado!_" (otras expresiones argentinas comunes en internet). Últimamente está de moda entre los jóvenes argentinos, y no sólo, la palabra "_zarpado_".

Ejemplo: _Increíble, está zarpadísimo el video!!_


----------



## Mate

Me rectifico. 

Ahora pienso que ''You are the man'' es la traducción más aproximada, tal como propusieran elprincipeoigres y fool4jesus  

Saludos - Mate


----------



## horacionyc

"You da man" is a decent, although now more outdated translation.  In New York, a common alternative is using the Hebrew "mensch" - "You are such a mensch", which is not as slang as "you da man"


----------



## Grey Fox

¿"the business"? 

It's a bit like ^^^up there they were suggesting "*the* man" - it's all in the tone of voice in English - these aren't expressions that work very well when written. Colloquial speech, "lunfardo", slang, etc. depend very heavily on knowing who's saying it and in what context and, yes, it may not really be possible to express it in another language and feel it's saying the same thing.


----------



## sound shift

In the UK, some people would say "You rule!" for "Sos un groso".


----------



## maxxisar

You rule!, you rock!, you´re the man!, you´re the best! 
All of them fit perfectly.
Sos groso, is always used in informal writing or speaking, between friends or family.

Que sigan los éxitos!


----------



## tame1999

I'm late to the party, but in musical circles here in the Northeast (Philly and NYC), especially in hip-hop or jazz circles, the word "nice" is  used. For example, "Yo he nice on the drums." Also, "terrible" is used quite often, obviously with a positive value. Finally, you can say somebody's a "monster" at what they do, and I've heard the word "monstruo" used in castellano to refer to individuals who possess exceptional talent in some area, so you might want to go with that. O sea,  "che ese guitarrista es un monstruo", "that guitar player's a monster." With any of those terms most speakers should be able to understand the meanings, even if they're somewhat local in nature.

Espero que les ayude.


----------



## alfajor

Blower's daughter said:


> ?Viene groso en algún diccionario en Argentina? Porque que yo sepa groso no existe en castellano, es Argentinian slang.



El término *crack* no es sólo un regionalismo argentino.  Se usa el término _crack _en España y en otros países también.  
En esta entrevista lo usa el actor gallego Mario Casas, «Mi hermano Óscar es un crack». (1:57)  http://www.inspagnolo.it/2012/11/significato-dellespressione-ser-un-crack.html 

Otras posibilidades para traducir *crack*:  
[sustantivos] ace, (musical) genius, virtuoso, master, pro, star, winner, wiz (wizard)

[adjetivos] brilliant, outstanding, excellent, first-rate, superb

*RAE*
_*crack*_ (Voz ingl.).

*2.* m. Deportista de extraordinaria calidad.

* 3.* m. Caballo que destaca en las carreras.


----------

